# Wanda Halloween CDs



## georgekillian (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm a bit late on this...but I just bought a few Wanda CDs. The CDs have some cool obscure tracks; however, the sound quality is sketchy (there's a disclaimer on some of the CDs stating that the quality is due to "analog tapes and vinyl sources") and some tracks are mislabeled. Here's an example: track 4 on Halloween Horror Show is "Trick or Treat." I'm fairly sure this is an audio rip from the Disney movie Trick or Treat (1952). You can hear Donald Duck's quacks at certain points during the audio. The artist is listed as "The Boys" when, if it is indeed from the film, it should be The Mellowmen. For what you're getting - which is equivalent to a fan-compiled CDR, I feel that the price is too high.


----------



## LuluSteve98 (Mar 20, 2013)

I also have some Wanda Records CD's tracks are some cool and full of energy.


----------

